# salaries



## Shawn Myree (May 17, 2012)

hi I've been wondering about what kind of pay scale should I be looking for as in being of the position with a american restaurant chain opening in dubai . 

also what what are you looking for in the way of perks or values that are currently represented by other companies in the Dubai area . 

my offer is around 50,000 u s dollars plus 40 percent bonus .


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

At that salary I am assuming you are coming in at a pretty senior level. Restaurant staff get paid around $4K/year in basic salary plus housing (and tips are next to nothing) to give you some perspective.

Personally, a company telling me I am looking at that type of bonus always concerns me. A bonus is a bonus and there is no real obligation to pay you that money. If housing is included 50K is a workable salary and I think probably pretty reasonable in that industry, without housing it is a stretch


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Please let me its Cheesecake Factory, please, please


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Tropicana said:


> Please let me its Cheesecake Factory, please, please


They were here some years ago and they disappeared  - I LOVE cheesecake....


----------



## /dev/null (Aug 25, 2011)

I was just in the US and met an accounts manager at Four Seasons who confirmed that a close friend is opening a Cheesecake Factory in Dubai.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

/dev/null said:


> i was just in the us and met an accounts manager at four seasons who confirmed that a close friend is opening a cheesecake factory in dubai.





----------



## terdubai (Feb 15, 2012)

There are signs up in both Dubai Mall across from aquarium and Mall of Emirates by ski Dubai. IHOP coming to MoE too!


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Yep - Ihop & Cheesecake factory will trade under Alshaya - I think they open August time....:clap2:


----------



## Shawn Myree (May 17, 2012)

Ok what about full insurance paid one round trip ticket paid annually to the us. 30 working days paid vacation . housing is not included.. thoughts? Salary is $54k us yearly or 1250KD PER month plus 40% bonus


----------



## woot79 (Apr 30, 2012)

Shawn Myree said:


> Ok what about full insurance paid one round trip ticket paid annually to the us. 30 working days paid vacation . housing is not included.. thoughts? Salary is $54k us yearly or 1250KD PER month plus 40% bonus


That's a VERY similar offer I have accepted. Shawn, who will you be working for?


----------



## Shawn Myree (May 17, 2012)

Ok what about full insurance paid one round trip ticket paid annually to the us. 30 working days paid vacation . housing is not included.. thoughts? Salary is $54k us yearly or 1250KD PER month plus 40% bonus


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2012)

54k us yearly is just over 16k dhs pm. if housing is not paid for it'll be tough.


----------



## Shawn Myree (May 17, 2012)

Alshaya


----------



## woot79 (Apr 30, 2012)

Addi....I think it depends on how luxurious you want your life to be. I am moving to Dubai in November and I've found many places that are affordable....now I'm not sure if the area these places are in are nice or not but my salary package is almost exactly like his and I've worked out a budget where I can live comfortably and still put money in savings. I don't plan on going out drinking and partying every night but do plan on seeing new sights and having some fun. Please give me some advice if you think I'm way off base. Thank you


----------



## woot79 (Apr 30, 2012)

I too will be working for Alshaya.


----------



## Shawn Myree (May 17, 2012)

I counter offered for 63k but having a hard time getting more money


----------



## Shawn Myree (May 17, 2012)

What division are u working for?


----------



## woot79 (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm a restaurant manager. Assistant manager. You?


----------



## woot79 (Apr 30, 2012)

Where are you from Shawn? I live in the US.


----------



## Shawn Myree (May 17, 2012)

I'm a senior restaurant manager also living in the USA


----------



## fahdfaisal (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey guys. Been waiting for the Cheesecake Factory to open since ages. Any idea when?


----------



## dubaikiwi (Jun 2, 2012)

*Salary Offer*

Yes this sounds a pretty good offer.



Shawn Myree said:


> hi I've been wondering about what kind of pay scale should I be looking for as in being of the position with a american restaurant chain opening in dubai .
> 
> also what what are you looking for in the way of perks or values that are currently represented by other companies in the Dubai area .
> 
> my offer is around 50,000 u s dollars plus 40 percent bonus .


----------

